
What an artificial intelligence researcher fears about AI - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/what-an-artificial-intelligence-researcher-fears-about-ai-78655
======
randomstep
"As a scientist, I must follow my obligation to the truth, reporting what I
find in my experiments, whether I like the results or not. My focus is not on
determining whether I like or approve of something; it matters only that I can
unveil it."

I get the scientist part, the dispassionate reporter of what happened,
regardless of what I want to have happened. That last phrase though - "it
matters only that I can unveil it" \- bothers me. I think this is a
fundamental error of science. The pendulum has swung too far, to say that it
is not only ok, but indeed required to ignore morality. To not ask even
"should I be attempting to unveil" this. The opposite side of the spectrum is
dangerous as well (not venturing into questions ever, because of overly strict
moral codes or dogmas).

Interesting to see that an AI researcher holds much the same set of fears I'd
expect many computer science type workers to hold. I was expecting a set of
counter-culture fears instead of what I consider the "typical" positions.

